# Was verbirgt sich hinter Blizzards Geheimprojekt „Hydra?



## Flauwy (17. März 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was sich Eurer Meinung nach hinter Blizzards Geheimprojekt &#8222;Hydra" verbirgt. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 77 (hier anhören)


----------



## Scyen (17. März 2008)

also ich glaube eher an starcraft. Weltraum und Aliens bocken einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit WoW2 und Diablo mmo würde sich blizz eher selber ins knie schießen


----------



## Anoth (17. März 2008)

Need Diablo^^
Oder auch toll fände ich, wenn es der Codename für nen WoW patch ist, wo sie das PvP Raus-patchen...^_^v


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

Ich denke oder hoffe das mal was neues kommt. Mal sehen wie Blizzard die Gamewelt diese mal begeistern wird. Abwarten und Tee trinken würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

hallo erst mal,
ich bete zu gott das es d3 ist ich war fanatischer d2 zocker und würde um jeden preis mir d3 kaufen gehn,
tipp von mir holt euch die Chaos Empire Mod damit macht d2 nochmal so viel spaß einfach auf www.chaosempire.com oder de war mal kostenlos kostet aber jetzt im halbjahr glaub 10€ das steigert den spielspaß nochmal um ein vielfaches ich schwör auf die mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 und noch was offtopic von mir
jaaaaaaa ich hab den netherdrachen jaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das musste noch raus

mfg
LordofDemons


----------



## Arahtor (17. März 2008)

Ich finde das kann man sich zum Teil schon Denken.

Blizzard Activision wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein neues MMO rausbringen. Damit würden sie sich nur unnötige Konkurrenz machen. Somit fallen Diablo MMORPG, Starcraft Online und WoW 2 schonmal raus. Ich glaube das es ein neues Diablo geben wird, weil Diablo 2 alles andere als ein Ladenhüter war. Es könnte natürlich auch eine komplett neue Marke herrausgebracht werden. 
Man wird es aber erst wissen, wenn Blizzard will, dass wir es Wissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (17. März 2008)

Also Wünschen würde ich mir einen Mega WoW Patch bei dem die Textuen n bisschen anchgepatcht werden *g*

Ich denke jedoch dases ein Offline Spiel wird, und somit für mich unintressant.

Aber ein Patch für wow bei dem dann die Gegenden überarbeitet werden wäre wirklich geil =) Wenn die Berge dann auch wie Berge aussehen, und nicht wie nen sandhaufen der komische Rillen hat o.o Wenn ich ans Brachland denke wäre das sogar garnicht so abwegig^^ dann könnte man auch Flugmounts in der Alten Welt zulassen.

Jedoch wird das eben eher weniger der Fall sein, aber Träumen darf man ja meines wissens =)

Ein richtiges WoW2 wird es keinesweges, da würden die meisten "Pro"´z rumnörgeln. 

ein zweites großes MMO seitens Blizzard kann ich mehr weniger vorstellen.

Naja 

MFG Semrak


----------



## Frank-414 (17. März 2008)

Hydra = Fantasy- und Mythenfigur mit drei Köpfen... - Das riecht nach einem dritten DIABLO-Abenteuer...


----------



## Vaan (17. März 2008)

vollkommen Diabolo 3...
WoW2 wär sinnlos...
Diabolo MMORPG und Starcraft Online... weiß nicht ob das sinn macht... irgendwie kann ich mirs nicht recht vorstellen...
mit Diabolo 3 würden se vielen Diabolo-Fans ne Freude machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (17. März 2008)

Ich tippe (und hoffe) auf Diablo 3, wäre einfach mal langsam Zeit dafür, nachdem Blizzard für das Warcraft-Universum nach den Strategiespielen WoW entwickelt und für Starcraft den 2. Teil angekündigt haben.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre eine neue Marke (bestimmt wieder mit toll ausgearbeitetem Universum, blizztypisch eben) , neue MMORPG´s würden bei der hauseigenen und -fremden Konkurrenz einfach keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Alion (17. März 2008)

Ich tippe auf ein Diablo MMO oder ein Diablo 3.
Starcraft kommt ja bald der zweite Teil und World of Warcraft läuft immer noch sehr gut.

BTW, ich vermisse den Button Lost Vikings 2 zum ankreuzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Ich tippe auf was mit Diablo. Egal ob MMO oder nicht. Würd mich auf ne Fortsetzung freuen.


----------



## Frek01 (17. März 2008)

hoffentlich Diablo MMORPG so diablo in der aktuellen grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un dann noch n mmorpg


----------



## Caytrem (17. März 2008)

Natürlich was neues
den langsam sind tehma diablo starcraft warcraft irgend wie ausgelutscht

diablo 3 wirds sein bin ich mir fast sicher 
is halt das am nähesten 

ich hab trodzem "Eine völlig neue Marke" angeklickt


----------



## BlackBirdone (17. März 2008)

Entweder Diablo 3 oder etwas völlig neues, denn warum Starcraft?

Es ist allg. bekannt das Starcraft 2 entwickelt wird.

Das wurde überall angeprisen, warum dann "Geheim" halten wenns eh jeder weiß, und vllt einige schon gespielt haben (siehe GC)

Na und WOW 2 Ja soweiso nicht^^ wie unlogisch, aber ich könnt mir auch gut Warcraft 4 vorstellen.

"Warcraft 4" vermiss!!!!!!


----------



## Luzîfer323 (17. März 2008)

Diablo 3, wer was anderes sagt der lügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ganz im ernst, es gibt nur 2 LOGISCHE! Möglichkeiten(aber wer sagt das Blizz immer logisch war/ist).

1. Diablo 3 denn warum sollte man WoW ein Konkurrenzprodukt hinlegen wenn es doch läuft, also fallen Diablo 3 und WoW 2 schon von vornherein weg. Ein Starcraft Spiel kann es auch nicht sein, denn warum sollte man 2 Starcraft Spiele gleichzeitig rausbringen ?!?

2. Eine völlig neue Marke ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich, denn warum sollte man sich mit Activision verbinden ohne die Kenntnisse und das wissen des anderen zu nutzen um vielleicht einen neuen Streich auf dem Spielemarkt zu landen.
Möglich wäre hier, dass Blizzard zusammen mit Activision ein Spiel für den Konsolenmarkt Entwickelt auf dem Blizzard, wie man sich vielleicht erinnern mag, nie wirklich richtig doll Erfolgreich war. Auch möglich wäre ein Spiel für die Handhelden. Doch es kann auch ein Computergame werden, wobei ein Konsolenspiel schon wahrscheinlich ist.

Zum Codenamen Hydra: Ich glaube, das dies wieder nur ein von Blizzard bewusst gewählter Name ist um genau diese Spkulationen wie diese hier schön anzustacheln. 

Und zur Warcraft 4 Frage: Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das überhaupt jemals ein Warcraft 4 erscheint, das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Wenn es irgentwann ruhiger wird um WoW ist ein World of Warcraft Nachfolger schon eher warscheinlich. Auser natürlich das sich der MMO-Spielemarkt in zukunft nicht mehr so richtig lohnt, doch das ist noch unwahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Kujon (17. März 2008)

ich glaube es wird was völlig neues - wäre ja auch langsam an der zeit, bis jetzt wurden ja nur alte titel aufgewertet oder fortsetzungen geplant

wird zeit, dass sich die spielschmiede wieder ihrem kerngeschäft hingibt, nämlich spiele zu schaffen und nicht zu recyclen


----------



## Sempai02 (17. März 2008)

Ein SC-MMOG oder WC 4 wären natürlich göttlich,nur denke ich nicht,dass aktuell WC 4 geplant ist. Ein SC-MMOG ist für mich allerdings wahrscheinlich,da der Markt der SciFci-MMOGs aktuell etwas erlahmt ist,wobei doch viele MMOG-Spieler von ganzen "Elfen,Zwerge,Orcs"-Schema genervt sind. Was ich allerdings nicht brauche,ist ein Diablo 3. Nochmal eine "überraschende" Rückkehr der 3 Übel ist für mich nicht wirklich spannend,ein neues Projekt wäre dagegen auch mal eine tolle Idee.


----------



## Grednedai (17. März 2008)

Ich denke eher an Diabolo 3 weil Blizzard ja schon gesagt hat das es kein WoW2 geben wird. Starcraft Online genau so weniger passabel weil Starcraft 2 kommt.


----------



## zificult (17. März 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> also ich glaube eher an starcraft. Weltraum und Aliens bocken einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit D3 aber auch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. März 2008)

Denke, dass es entweder Diablo 3 oder Diablo Online werden wird.
Hydra war ein bekannter Zauber bei Diablo 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, dass sie das Ganze so regeln wie bei Hellgate: London.
Ein Singleplayer-Spiel mit Multiplayer-Part und alternativem MMOG-Part.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. März 2008)

Ich würd mir zwar am liebsten was neues wünschen, Vielleicht mal ein (echtes) Rollenspiel. Trotzdem tippe ich auf Diablo 3.


----------



## argentum (17. März 2008)

Ich glaub auch es wird entweder Diablo 3 oder eine neue Marke. Noch ein Onlinespiel rauszubringen wär doch blöd...da machen sie WoW mit ihrem eigenen Spiel Konkurrenz. WoW2 ist es auf keinen Fall weil in irgendeinem Gamestar Heft stand einmal, dass für längere Zeit kein zweiter Teil kommen würde.


----------



## DrKnievel (17. März 2008)

Ich zweifle sehr daran, dass Blizzard so bald ein neues Online-Spiel rausbringen wird.
Das würde aber nicht nur auf ein Starcraft Online, WOW2 oder Diablo MMO zutreffen, sondern eben auch auf Diablo 3.

Wer sich noch daran erinnern kann, wird mir sicherlich zustimmen, dass Diablo 1 und 2 sich NICHT wegen des Singleplayer-Modus so lange einer so großen Beliebtheit erfreut hat. Battle.Net hiess da das Stichwort. Und mit einem Spiel das schon durch den Namen ansich Suchtpotential hat, würde man sich selbst ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Denn ich glaube nicht, dass man den Online-Modus bei einem Diablo 3 kostenpflichtig gestalten würde, da das eine ziemlich einschränkende Wirkung in Sachen Popularität haben könnte. Wäre er allerdings kostenlos, könnte man wohl bei WOW mit Umsatzeinbußen rechnen. 

WOW 2 bezweifle ich, da ja noch nichtmal Addon Nr. 2 auf dem Markt ist und man diese Kuh natürlich erst noch kräftig melken will. Im Bezug darauf, dass sich WOW ja auch wegen der geringen Hardware-Anforderungen so großer Beliebtheit erfreut, wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, was man mit einem Teil 2 im Moment bezwecken wollen würde.

Starcraft Online ist eben aufgrund von WOW schonmal recht unwahrscheinlich, denke ich. Und die Tatsache, dass man mit Starcraft 2 ja auch voll auf E-Sport zielt und das auch noch nichtmal einen Erscheinungstermin hat (?) würde mich ein Starcraft Online das schon in der Mache ist doch etwas wundern.


Was mich sehr freuen würde wäre ein komplett neues Spiel. Blizzard hat nunmal nur 3 wirkliche Marken und etwas Frisches wäre da nicht schlecht. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht daran.



Alles in Allem wird es wohl Diablo 3 sein...was ich ein bisschen schade finde. Vielleicht ist es ja auch Starcraft:Ghost? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Buffey (18. März 2008)

WoW 2?!

Warum?


----------



## teh_jack (18. März 2008)

Dies ist eine richtig dicke Beschwerde!!!

Jetzt ist aber mal genug: Ich beteilige mich oft
und gerne an den Buffed Umfragen, die meiner
Meinung nach oft viel zu wenige Antwortmoeglichkeiten
haben, aber ok man kann ja nicht immer an jede
Minderheit denken und meistens passt es auch schon.
Aber hier ist es anders!
*Projekt Hydra wird ja wohl ganz eindeutig Warcraft 4!*
Gruende: WoW 2 Unsinnig, da WoW eines der best
verkauften Spiele ueberhaupt ist und mit aktuellen
10mio Usern brauch man wohl kaum einen Nachfolger!
Starcraft MMO wurde schon mehrfach gesagt das es nicht
kommt und ausserdem ist es eig das gleiche wie mit WoW 2,
bis auf vllt ein minimal kleinen Spielerkreis, der vllt neu
angesprochen wird.
Selbiges mit einem Diablo MMO.
Diablo 3 waere noch einigermassen erdenklich, aber in
meinen Augen unwahrscheinlicher als Warcraft 4, da 
man von Diablo schon zu lange nix mehr gehoert hat
und Warcraft aktuell sehr Populaer ist und vorallem
im Esport sehr aktiv gespielt wird. Einziges Problem:
Jedes auch noch so gutes Spiel wird mal zu alt und
Warcraft ist einfach nicht mehr auf Zeitgemaessem
Stand. Es gibt soviele neue Dinge die sich mittlerweile
umsetzen liessen und man kann gut davon ausgehen,
dass der grossteil der aktiven WC3 Spieler auf einen
gelungenen Nachfolger (solang er das denn ist)
umsteigen wuerde.


Ich bitte darum, meinem Beitrag Beachtung zu schenken
und die Umfrage noch einmal zu bearbeiten!!

mfg
teh_jack


----------



## Theremone (18. März 2008)

WoW2 Wäre sinnlos, da sie ja jeden Monat ein neues Addon rausbringen...das würde Blizz nie schaffen.
Bei Diabolo und Starcraft online gibt es ein Problem...Die meisten WoWler wären nicht bereit 2 Online gebüren im Monat zu zahlen. (Mich in begriffen)
Bleibt nur noch Diabolo 3 und was unbekanntes...
D3 ist erwünscht... Obwohl Starcraft 2 auch eher ein Flopp war... Was neues wär ebenfalls riskant.
D3! =)


----------



## Alion (18. März 2008)

teh_jack schrieb:


> *Projekt Hydra wird ja wohl ganz eindeutig Warcraft 4!*


Denke ich nicht. Von vielen Leuten wird ein weiterer Diablo teil gewünscht. Warcraft 3 gehöhrt zwar nicht mehr zu den neusten spielen, aber die Völker und Einheiten sind sehr gut Ausbalanciert und es benötigt meiner Meinung nach so schnell keinen Nachfolger. Ausserdem, warum sollte Blizz 2 Echtzeitstrategiespiele herausbringen (Starcraft 2 und Warcraft 4)?


----------



## airace (18. März 2008)

mhhh was leider fehlt ist ein neues echtzeit strategie spiel  (Wc3 tftf) um vllt ein bischen die story weiter zu führen...vllt warum den die ganzen helden nach nordend gehen....deshalb hab ich auf was ganz neues getippt....


----------



## Mompster (18. März 2008)

Tippe auf Warcraft 4. 

Zum einen, um dem riesigen Kundenpotential in Fernost neues Futter zu geben. Zum anderen, um eine neue Story für WoW in der Hinterhand zu haben. 

Und ein überragendes Echtzeitstrategiespiel bräuchte die Welt auch mal wieder.

Man könnte diverseste Synergieeffekte bei einer VÖ von Warcraft 4 nutzen, WoW und W4 könnten untereinander "kommunizieren", Du levelst hier was hoch, dafür wird Dir dort was freigeschaltet und/oder umgekehrt. 

Die Hydra, diese Schlangenkopfschlampe, hätte sicherlich ähnliches vorgehabt...


----------



## Bloodynames (18. März 2008)

Ich denke es is KEIN Artikel der MMO-Mäsig WOW eine eigene Interne Konkurenz anbieten würde allein wen WotLK Rauskommt,wird es wider viele Neukäufe der WOW-Reihe Geben also warum sich selbst das Wasser abgraben.

Ich kann nur vermuten,aber da ich schon mal in einer sehr ähnlichen Firmenstruktbur gearbeitet habe,geh ich stark davon aus das entweder eine "Produkterweiterung" wird und/oder ein Neues Produkt mit mit dem Ziel ein anderes Kundensegment anzusprechen und zu erschließen.


So long. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamaican (18. März 2008)

Ich wär für Warcraft 4. Es gibt ein paar Storylücken zu WoW. Oder vielleicht ein übergang zum Film.


----------



## Argolo (18. März 2008)

Ich tippe auf was ganz Neues. Wer weiss? Vielleicht hatte jemand eine richtig geile Idee und die machen raus jetzt ein Spiel. Man muss ja nicht immer dieselben Sachen weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Xelyna (18. März 2008)

Argolo schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf was ganz Neues. Wer weiss? Vielleicht hatte jemand eine richtig geile Idee und die machen raus jetzt ein Spiel. Man muss ja nicht immer dieselben Sachen weiterentwickeln.




Fänd ich auch mal nice.. nur.. was gibt es denn noch nicht^^..
So eine große Marktlücke gibts ja nu nich, oder? ;D


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. März 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat der Richard A. Knaak (Der Autor der Diablo-Romane) mal in einem Interview gesagt, dass er sicher keine Bücher für eine tote Serie schreibe.
Mehr dürfe er allerdings nicht verraten.
Das Ganze hat er mit einem Augenzwinkern begleitet.

Ich gehe also stark davon aus, dass es Diablo 3 wird.
Ein RTS kommt mit Starcraft 2 schon raus, Warcraft 4 fällt damit weg, denke ich.
World Of Warcraft läuft super, die nächste Erweiterung ist bereits angekündigt. Blizzard wird sicher keine 2 MMOGs parallel betreiben.

Außerdem deuten gelegentliche Andeutungen der Entwickler in den offiziellen Foren auf ein Diablo 3 hin.
So wurde vor geraumer Zeit mal eine riesige Liste von Spielern und Entwicklern zusammengestellt, was man in Diablo 2 vermisst hat und das Ganze als "Ideen für einen Patch" getarnt.
Dieser Patch ist aber nie erschienen. Die Punkte, die von den Entwicklern zum Schluss in die Liste aufgenommen wurden ließen sich auch schwer in einem Patch umsetzen, sondern ließen auf eine neues Spiel schließen.

Außerdem WILL ich Diablo 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DinViesel (18. März 2008)

Warcraft 4 - wird nicht so schnell kommen, da Warcraft 4 von den Leuten gemacht werden würde, die Starcraft2 entwickeln. Da die jetzt gerade aber noch Starcraft 2 bauen, können sie nicht gleichzeitig Warcraft 4 machen.

Auch wird Warcraft 4 erst kommen um neuen Content für WoW zu liefern (oder um WoW2 einzuleiten... wer weiß). Was mich zu WoW2 führt - auch wenn die Entwicklungszeit für WoW1 sehr lange war, denke ich nicht, dass sie jetzt schon am zweiten Teil entwickeln, vorallem nicht, da gerade ein Addon die WoW-Kompetenz bindet.

Diablo 3 halte ich für warscheinlicher als ein Diablo MMORPG oder Starcraft Online (wenn damit ein MMORPG gemeint ist). Diablo3 als Soloplaylastiges Rollenspiel könnte nach dem Hellgate-Flop eine Lücke schließen - stünde aber zu WoW zumindest indirekt in Konkurenz.

-----ab hier beginnt mein persönliches Wunschdenken---------------

Wenn "Starcraft Online" ein netter Shooter wird *grübel* ein Spiel der die Story von Starcraft 2 auf nimmt und mit einem guten Multiplayer-Anteil... Damit könnte Blizzard, nach dem ArenaPVP in WoW, einen echten EgoShooter in den eSports plazieren. (auch wenn SC-Ghost noch irgendwo rumdümpelt... könnte Hydra ein "Schmeiß fort und mach Neu"-Projekt sein)
Mit einem Ausflug ins Shooter-Grene würde Blizzard mal wieder zeigen, dass sie nichts neues scheuen... 

Aber in Wirklichkeit sind alle genannten Möglichkeiten insgesamt nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver um von dem einzig waren neuen Blizzard-Projekt abzulenken......

LOST VIKINGS *3D*​

EDIT:
Vielleicht ist Starcraft online ja auch ein WeltraumflugShooter im Stil von freelancer, nur erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwindi (18. März 2008)

Würde auch auf was neues Tippen 
Starcraft2 kommt eh 
D3 würde vermutlich eher am ruf schaden 
Warcarft in jedlicher Form ist auch unverscheinlich da WoW eh jede Story aufbraucht
Also was neues


----------



## Sagardo (18. März 2008)

Hydra wird ein Diablo online , dass über alle Plattformen gespielt werden kann. 
Also vom Kampfsystem den von AOC ähnlich , damit auch Konsolenspieler mitspielen können.Deshalb der Begriff Hydra, damit soll zum Ausdruck gebracht werden das es für mehrere Plattformen verfügbar ist.

Wie ich darauf komme ? ganz einfach.

Blizzard hat noch nichts um auf dem Konsolenmarkt zu drängen (DER Spielemarkt im moment)
Ausserdem zeigt AOC , dass es eine Markt neben ihrem gibt und das will Blizzard doch nicht zulassen ^^ Ich könnte mir also vorstellen , dass das MMO auf den Konsolen sogar 2 verschiedene haben könnte , eine mit Blut und so und eine ohne Blut, da es auf den Konsolen eher zu kontrolieren ist, als bei Rechner, wo man mal eben ein paar Dateien austauscht.
Ausserdem kann man Diablo nurnoch als MMO zu Geld machen , noch ein Singleplayermode in dem Man , welch wunder , Dialbo tötet halte ich als Sinnfrei. 
Es könnte natürlich auch ein Starcraft MMO werden so wie bei WOW mal eben das Singleplayer spiel rausbringen und 2 Jahre später das MMO , aber ich denke eher, dass es Diablo Online sein wird.


----------



## Parasusu (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

also ich glaube das es Diablo 3 wird schon alleine weil Blizzard momentan verstätkung für das alte Diablo 1 und 2 Team sucht.

Quelle: http://www.blizzard.com/us/jobopp/index.html

Also warscheinlich wird es ein D3 in 3D^^

Und wie sagt man Totgesagt leben länger vielleicht trifft das ja auch auf Spiele zu.


----------



## Shrukan (18. März 2008)

Ich würde einfach auf Diablo 3 tippen, weil...

...was will Blizz mit einem weiteren MMORPG?
(WoW läuft spitze, naja wenn sie daran anschließen können oder es ungefähr so hinbekommen ok)
...WoW 2?
Wieso ein neues WoW, wenn das noch super läuft?
... eine andere Marke.
Vielleicht Warcraft 4. Was ich aber nicht für realistisch halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far


----------



## Thedynamike (18. März 2008)

Hoffentlich wirds ein neuer "Lost Vikings" Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elew (18. März 2008)

Hm, ich würde bei Hydra an eine neue WoW erweiterung bzw. Wc3 Addon/Wc4. Würde dann vllt was mit dem Maelstrom zutun haben. Am wahrscheinlichsten wird es aber sein das ein neues Diabolo rauskommt, da die Diablo Community schon lange auf was neues wartet^^


----------



## Merlinia (18. März 2008)

Ich würd`auch sagen, dass das entweder nen neus Diabolo ist oder ne völlig andere AMrke mit der Blizzard uns überaschen will....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2008)

Neue Abenteuer in Tirisfal, den Drei Erzbösen wieder kräftig in den Hintern treten (sofern sie sich schon vom letzten erholt haben) und einfach mal wieder ein bisschen Hack 'n' Slay in gewohnter Umgebung betreiben, das wär's. 

Diablo 3 ist mein persönlicher Wunschkandidat, meiner Ansicht nach auch der plausibelste, wenn wir von einem Nachfolger und keiner Neuentwicklung sprechen. Trotz seiner sechs Jahre findet man den Titel immer wieder in diversen Hitlisten der "most played" Sparte. 
Das Balancing, das Battlenet (leider ziemlich desaströs durch Cheats versaut) und nicht zuletzt die packende Story haben Diablo 2 in den Himmel und den Olymp des Genre gehoben. Selbst aktuelle Titel, die natürlich in Grafik und dem Aussehen sowie den Produktionskosten in ganz anderen Ligen spielen, sehen schlecht gegen den Branchenprimus aus, wenn es um Gameplay und Abwechslung geht. 

Hydra alias Diablo 3 wäre der gelungene Abschluß einer Reihe von Fortsetzungen, zuletzt Starcraft 2, für den sich ein neuangeschaffter Rechenknecht lohnen würde.


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Starcraft online wär mir lieber, ich mochte Diablo 2 nie wirklich... was hauptsächlich daran liegt dass ich es nie im Einzelspielermodus gespielt hab und ich diese isometrische Ansicht grundsätzlich nicht so recht ausstehen kann.

Ah und wann werden die Leute endlich lernen DIABLO ohne zweites O zu schreiben? Hab ich allein auf dieser Seite schon wieder 2mal gesehen - ählich grausig wie Tri*o*logie *klugscheiß* :>


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Eine völlig neue Marke.

Und zwar wie folgt:

Es wird in etwa so etwas wie World of Warcraft. Ja böse Zungen behaupten sogar das Selbe wie World of Warcraft. Nur in diesem Spiel wird Blizzard unterschwellige Botschaften in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde über den Bildschirm schicken.

Für den normalen User nicht erkennbar, aber unser Unterbewusstsein registriert diese Messages und befolgt sie. Nach und nach werden immer mehr Leute diesem Spiel verfallen und ihr "Real Life" gegen ein Leben in der Monotonie und Tristesse des online Lebens eintauschen.

Es werden selbstverständlich auch wieder Währungshändler auftauchen die das Geld, was der User ja dann vom Staat bekommt nach so excessivem Spielen, in InGame ährung eintauschen. Es wird auch verkündet dies seien Leute aus fernöstlichen Ländern mit exotischen Namen und Krankheiten.

Aber die Wahrheit ist, das es eigens von Blizzard gegründete Firmen sind die nur den Zweck haben das Geld aller Sozialstaaten auf sich zu binden und sie in den Ruin zu treiben! Ein Spiel sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden.....

Und der Codename Hydra ist nur ein geschicktes Ablenkungsmanöver um die User von dem wirklichem Projeknamen abzulenken. Denn dieser heisst Weltherrschaft. Oder wahlweise "Um kurz vor Age of Conan wird zurückgeschossen". Man weiss es nicht.

Habt ihr nicht auch manchmal beim Spielen plötzlich Lust auf unerklärliche Dinge? Sind euch vielleicht schon merkwürdige Gedanken gekommen beim World of Warcraft zocken? Werden wir nicht vielleicht schon manipuliert?

Denkt mal drüber nach....


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. März 2008)

Dass Blizzard mehrere 3D Designer als Unterstützung für das Diablo-Team sucht, finde ich sehr interessant.
Warum sollten sie nach solchen Leuten suchen, wenn nicht an einem neuen Diablo-Spiel gearbeitet werden würde?


----------



## Don Philippo (19. März 2008)

Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt das dahinter ein Spiel in der Form von Freelancer steckt!

Den ich langweile mich langsam mit den Chars die WoW und die anderen MMOGS mir bieten, obwohl ich noch nicht alle meine Chars auf Level 70 habe. Man macht ständig immer nur die gleichen öden Qs beim hoch ziehen eines neuen Charakters. 

Ich wünsche mir mal ein Weltraum Game wo ich fliegen kann wohin auch immer ich will.

Mfg Don


----------



## Sagardo (20. März 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt das dahinter ein Spiel in der Form von Freelancer steckt!
> 
> Den ich langweile mich langsam mit den Chars die WoW und die anderen MMOGS mir bieten, obwohl ich noch nicht alle meine Chars auf Level 70 habe. Man macht ständig immer nur die gleichen öden Qs beim hoch ziehen eines neuen Charakters.
> 
> ...





Eve Online , Starwars Galaxies.Also von so einer Art Spiel würde ich Vivendi Games abraten hier mal der letzte "Versuch" aus dem letzten Jahr von Vivendi Games Aber vielleicht wurde dieses Spiel ja auch nur gemacht damit Blizzard daraus lernen darf und Vivendi verheizt die anderen Studios zum Wohle ihre Zugpferdes, wer weiss das schon.

Ach hier ist noch ein Bild zu dem Spiel. 
P.S. dieses Spiel hat bei Spieleseiten 8 von 10 möglichen Punkten für Grafik bekommen ^^ naja darüber darf sich dann jeder seine eigene Meinung bilde *gg


----------



## Ashariel (27. März 2008)

ich stimme für keine der möglichkeiten. ich kann mir vorstellen das mit hydra bereits der addon nachfolger von wrath of the lich king vorbereitet wird.
für wrath of the lich kng muss nichts mehr gezeichnet, kaum noch was besprochen werden. fast nur noch programmierung und tests. für das nächste addon könnte man schon die ersten inhalte planen, conceptarts erstellen usw.
schliesslich ist es doch geplant das jedes jahrr ein addon erscheint oder?


----------



## Raorkon (28. März 2008)

Ich denke da an...
 Lost Wikings Online
Mega Raids mit 100 Wikingern nen Drachen töten.
Das hätte was


----------



## Andy890 (28. März 2008)

Ich würde auf Diablo 3 tippen. Wobei ich mir darunter auch die nächste WoW Erweiterung nach Lich King vorstellen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (28. März 2008)

Vielleicht wirds auch nur ne neue Ini für WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. März 2008)

Ich tippe mal so ziemlich Alles wäre möglich bis auf WoW 2.


----------



## Mondryx (29. März 2008)

Ich wäre ganz stark für Warcraft 4. Da würd ich sogar WoW liegen lassen. Ein neues Strategiespiel mit dem Blademaster und Demonhunter wäre mega Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann könnte man Online Footmen Frenzy mal etwas dynamischer gestalten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. März 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds auch nur ne neue Ini für WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol :<

Denke übrigens nicht, dass sie Lost Vikings jemals wieder aufgreifen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn es sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, damals.
Da war ich 7 oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ballbock (4. April 2008)

Also ich hab zwar ne neue marke angeklickt aber WoW2 wär auch was krasses 
also go blizzard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (6. April 2008)

Wc 4 wäre geil...^^
zock sogar noch Wc 3


----------



## Schneelilie (7. April 2008)

*schmoll* Dachte hier verschwinden keine Beiträge einfach so...

Da macht man sich die Arbeit und schreibt was und dann futsch... Dabei gab es darauf sogar Anwort mit Quote...

Wieso nicht das was nicht passt rauseditieren, wieso gleich alles löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und trotzdem Diablo 3...


----------



## Captain_Chaos (8. April 2008)

Da muss ich an diese dreiköpfigen Hydras aus der ein oder anderen Instanz von WoW denken. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das vielleicht schon auf ein weiteres Addon andeuten soll. 

Hydra = Wassermonster?! Irgendwas unter Wasser? Instanz im Maelstrom? Naga?

Sowas halt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

d3 need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (16. April 2008)

WORLD OF WACRAFT 2

Begründung: World of Wacratt hatte und hat die meisten Erfolg ( WELTWEIT) 

Vermutung: Die Kommplete Grafik wird aufgestock, sodass die Hintergrundwelten Charkterbewgungen / zücke verbessert.

WOW FTW ÖHÖHÖH


----------



## René93 (18. April 2008)

WoW2? Das ist doch jetz ne Spaßantwort! DAS WIRD ES NICHT GEBEN! Eher werde ICH GM als wenn das geschieht! WEIL: Blizzard hat zu viel Zeit mit WoW verbracht da wird nix mehr kommen. 2.Es wird solange WoW geben bis der ganze Stoff verbraten ist. Außerdem: Es wird eh WC4 geben bevor das geschieht! 
Und Flauwy^^ bevor das passiert hasst du deinen Priester^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

hmm ich denke mal wow2 wird es nicht
und der rest klingt auch nicht so ganz danach als ob es stimmt deshalb sag ich es wird ne ganz andere marke


----------



## Aronja (22. April 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Hydra = Fantasy- und Mythenfigur mit drei Köpfen... - Das riecht nach einem dritten DIABLO-Abenteuer...




das ist sehr logisch was du schreibst und nachvollziehbar.

Hydra eine fantasie figur mit drei köpfen - die drei köpfe könnten tatsächlich für die 3 in diablo 3 stehen und diablo ist ja auch nen fantasy spiel


----------



## Noxiel (22. April 2008)

Das Dumme ist nur, dass die Hydra nie eindeutig in Bezug auf die Anzahl ihrer Köpfe beschrieben wurde. Die Angaben schwanken von drei bis sieben. 

Aber damit mich niemand falsch versteht, ich würde mir Diablo 3 auch wünschen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. April 2008)

Wer in letzter Zeit mal auf diablo3.com geschaut hat, hat dort einen interessanten Counter gefunden, der in einer Woche abläuft.
Ich bin gespannt. :]


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## mendiger (22. Mai 2008)

also es müsste diablo sein. weil im strategiegenre erscheint starcraft 2 und im mmorpggenre erscheint wrath of the lich king. ich denke kaum das sie kurz nacheinander 2 strategiespiuele oder 2 mmorpgs rauzsbringen. also müsste es diablo 3 sein. oder vielleicht was ganz neues vielleicht mal nen shooter jetzt zusammen mit activision.


----------



## Blades (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

WOW 2 ist unwahrscheinlich, die bekannte Story ist "ausgeluscht", alles nochmal geht nicht

World of starcraft ist genauso unwahrscheinlih, die 3 Rassen da lassen sich für ein MMO nicht sauber balancen, alles zu unterschiedlich

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist imho ein Diablo MMO. Eiine Konkurrenz zu WoW wäre das nicht, es wäre eben ein Nachfolger (!) und das ganze Projekt braucht eh noch 3-4 Jahre. Dann muss ein Nachfolger für WoW eh langsam kommen, MMOs bringen einfach zuviel Geld und ewig kann man WoW nicht hinziehen. WoW 2 geht nicht (siehe oben) also liegst es imho sehr nahe in der Diablo Welt ein MMORPG zu starten.

Edit:
Alternativ in 2 Jahren ein Diablo 3 das den "Hintergrund" gewaltig aufbohrt" damit dann in 4 Jahren ein Diablo MMORPG erscheinen kann, klingt noch logischer!


----------



## Affje (22. Mai 2008)

Die ganze spekuliererei bringt doch sowieso nichts, abwarten, dann werden wir sehen, was es ist.
-Ich halte WoW 2 für total unwahrscheinlich, Addon ist ja in der Mache.

-World of Starcraft ebenfalls absolut unwahrscheinlich, die haben WoW....

-Diablo 3? Natürlich würde ich mir das auch wünschen, aber wenn selbst Blizzard sagt, dass es NICHT Diablo 3 ist, was angekündigt wird, muss es wohl was 

-Neues 

sein.


----------



## RealDuddy (22. Mai 2008)

Es wird sowas von D3 !!! Als wenn die jetzt schon sagen, okay ihr habt uns erwischt, es wird D3. Ist doch klar das die das abstreiten !!


----------



## Matte (23. Mai 2008)

zu der Antwort WoW2 kann ich nur Rofl sagen^^ wird es wohl eher im nächsten Addons ein Grafikupdate geben als das WoW 2 kommt. Wer will schon seine Gilde verlassen oder sich für bessere Grafik einen neuen Rechner kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Starcraft MMOG kommt wohl frühstens in 5 Jahren heraus und wird auch frühstens 1 Jahr nach erscheinen von Starcraft2 bekannt gegeben.

Bei Diablo 3 stellt sich mir die Frage ob bei der Antwort Ironie mit drin war, bin fest überzeugt das sie es momentan entwickeln bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob sie es jetzt schon ankündigt wird.

Vieleicht kommt ja das Warcraft Advanture wieder^^ oder ein Shooter mit Rollenspielelementen.

Gehen wir mal auf den Name ein

Hydra ist ein Fabelwesen mit mehreren Köpfen das wird wohl die Vielseitigkeit in diesem Spiel dastellen, es wird Groß weil eine Hydra nicht wirklich klein war und es wird was im Fantasybereich weil mir noch nie eine Hydra auf der Straße begegnet ist^^ ... 

klingt nach einem neuen Actionrollenspiel... muss aber nicht auf der Diablostory basieren, vieleicht ein verbessertes Hellgate.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2008)

World of WarCraft 2? Lol? Warum sollten die dann Lich King machen?


----------

